# middle names



## tobelevski (May 10, 2005)

does your dog have a middle name? 
My first golden was called Toby Grommit Murray
2nd Indy Banana Murray
3rd Bailey Toby-too Murray


----------



## hermione hewitt (Oct 24, 2007)

*Honey*

yes

Hermione Honey Hewitt

WE NEARLY CALLED HER HONEY


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

Yes - Marley Marls Fraser!

It started when my 3 year old niece was over visiting from Scotland, I often shorten Marley to Marls, so on her last day she turned to me and said 'is Marls Marleys middle name or sumfink!' she thought she was very clever so now he's known as Marley Marls!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

They have silly nicknames, call names, "formal" names. . . but I never thought of middle names. I am sad to say, Finn, Tally, Tango, Raleigh, Joplin, Acadia, Buff, and Tobasco have/had no middle names.


----------



## tobelevski (May 10, 2005)

please vote!


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

My Oggie was "Ogden D. " (The D stood for DOG, of course!)

My other two, have had many, but I think the main one lately has been "bad dog", or "BIG Mouth"/"Loud Boy", or even, "Sweet Boy", but these are all used interchangeably.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

No middle names. I had a hard enough time coming up with Shadow's first name. I was sooo happy when Tucker came named already! I do call them ShaTuck though...


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Does Doofus count? We call Rufus..Rufus Doofus!! That's as close as we come to a middle name.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

No middle names for either Sam or Ike, but plenty of nicknames. I very rarely call Ike just 'IKE'. He's usually Nut Pup, Bay Bay, Nutter Pups, Ikee, or Mama's baby. He's probably very confused!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Noah Fisher 

We could not decide between the two. So he has both, plus his last name.


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad (Dec 21, 2007)

Miles Davis Goodrich


----------



## tobelevski (May 10, 2005)

Miles davies!
Does he blow his own trumpet?


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

our golden is named maddison amber the breeder wanted her to have a middle name in case someone else named their dog maddison


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Sam and Dillon don't have middle names but my previous pets all have. lol I don't know why I never gave these 2 middle names..


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Hony Bunny Slayton for our girl.

KayCee got her middle name from our vet the first time we took her in the day after we got her at 8 week. He called her KayCee Belle and it stuck. He forever afte called her KaqyCee Belle, never just KayCee.

PS Down here in the south, especially in rurla areas, double names are so common. In my class of 22 there was Linda Lou, Martha Jane, Jim Tom, Jim Bob, Joe Bob , Bobbie Jewel, Patsy Jean. These were never called by single name, always double name.


----------



## rictic (Feb 16, 2009)

otis redding. what else.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Wow. It's 50-50 now. My dogs don't have middle names, but tons of nicknames... so that counts, right


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Diesel Ace and Willow Delilah.

The middle names were possible first names.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

All of mine have middle names Forrest Bamabear, Beauregard Forrest and Shelby Lynn. Even my cats have middle names George Wood (for maiden name) Samantha Louise and Marcy Starr.


----------



## jennifer_rachel_2004 (Jul 7, 2008)

Neo's name is Neo Jackson Louis. I wanted to name him Jackson, but Chris wanted to name him Neo. Guess Chris won the name game lol My maltese was named Katie Rachel. Yes I gave her my middle name. She was that much a part of me.


----------



## Karma's Friend (Mar 19, 2009)

Karmas middle name is 'Leeta'!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Asia Mae. Not an official middle name but I thought it was pretty


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad (Dec 21, 2007)

tobelevski said:


> Miles davies!
> Does he blow his own trumpet?[/QUOTE
> 
> No, I wish he could! That would be quite a trick!


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

Ruby's full name is Ruby Louby Boobalicious 
we often call her Ruby Louby or Ruby Lou or even booby Ruby Louby 
mad I know lol but she is my baby
my previous dog was always Sally Beau she was gorgeous right to the end and I still miss her like crazy


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

All of our pets have middle names. The cats are Jethro Grumpy Puss Gibbs, Princess Fi Fi or Fiona and Scout's is Pouty Scouty so, I guess we call her by her middle name. We call her Sissy most of the time though.


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

Duke Frodo and Bailey Roo


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

his middle name is Bear

we call him Cody Bear a lot.


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

My furries have middle names. 

Gibson Quilliam
Fyodor Guillermo (cat)

We only realized afterwards that both Gaius' middle name (Quilliam) and kitty Fyodor's middle name (Guillermo) were the Gaelic and Spanish versions of William. We reused Quilliam for Gibson. When we bring our 2nd Golden later this year, his middle name will be Guillaume, which is the French version of William. It's going to be running theme.


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

Gracies middle name is Mae


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucky Dog (Our Last name)

So I guess Lucky's middle name is dog. All official on the akc papers.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

My childhood collie, Samantha's was Kelly. My parents thought it was adorable that I wanted to give her a full proper name human name. I think they even let me put it on her registration papers. 

Another classic name I picked out for our cocker spaniel was Sir Reilly O'Reilly. Eek! My parents really should have intervened more. My dad did put his foot down once when I had a tearful fit about wanting to name the collie Precious. He said under no circumstances was he going to stand out in the backyard with her and call "Precious" for all the neighbors to hear.    

Ah the mind of an 8-year old.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Misty Morning (I live in CA now)
My golden angel was Sandy Beaches (I lived in FL)
My daughters dog is Riley O Riley
My sons dog..Diesel Dog
No middle name for his other dog ..Hurricane ..we call him Cane


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Bogey's MOm...I just saw we have the same name..well my daughter named her dog! I think its cute..


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Only when being bad...


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

That would be Mandy *Lynn* Morris for those interested!


----------

